# Will Changing my motherboard improve performance of Adobe Softwares ?



## nishantve1 (Jun 5, 2011)

I use Adobe softwares like Flash , Dreamweaver , Photoshop , Fireworks , After effects e.t.c a lot for my work I love these but the problem occurs when these lag for example when I move the current time indicator in After effects it does not go fluently it lags too much in other words they do not work perfectly as they should So I am thinking of upgrading the motherboard . Will changing the motherboard help ? 
Please suggest me some nice motherboards which are windows 7 ready and support aero
I run intel Pentium D in my machine (1.60GHz)
Thanks in advance


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2011)

Changing the processor would help more. Pentium D is a poor processor.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2011)

^+1
Change the processor.


----------



## nishantve1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Suggest me a processor i dont have much money to spare on a processor is there any economical processor that can meet my needs
?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

Get a new processor. It will help a lot.

P.S- Don't forget to dump Adobe Reader for Foxit Reader


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 5, 2011)

nishantve1 said:


> Suggest me a processor i dont have much money to spare on a processor is there any economical processor that can meet my needs
> ?


It seems that you're using LGA775. In that case, Core2Duo CPUs are the best processors available unless you want to go for new MoBo.
If you are getting new mobo, then go for the entry level core i3 processors.



thetechfreak said:


> P.S- Don't forget to dump Adobe Reader for Foxit Reader



+1. No matter how much Adobe you use, this replacement is a must.


----------



## nishantve1 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am thinking of buying intel core 2 duo E7500(2.93)GHz will it work also what's the street price of this processor ? Any suggestions welcomed


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

whats the total budget for upgrade?
Its best to get a complete upgrade. The e7500 is quite old now.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2011)

SO @OP want to upgrade, as per his need.

I think this thread doesn't justify in Software QnA.

He'll get more inputs in Hardware Section, moving it to PC Components.


----------



## nishantve1 (Jun 5, 2011)

I cannot tell the exact budget but I want to cover up the whole upgrade (processor and motherboard) under 8000 INR


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 5, 2011)

nishantve1 said:


> I am thinking of buying intel core 2 duo E7500(2.93)GHz will it work also what's the street price of this processor ? Any suggestions welcomed


Yes, C2D E7500 is a good option. You'll get it around Rs.5,200. (Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 Price in India)
Also, consider upgrading your RAM above 2 GB for Adobe programs.


----------



## shayem (Jun 5, 2011)

AMD Phenom II x4 840@ 4800
&
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H(DDR3)@ 4000
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H(DDR2)@ don't know


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

@nishantve1: could u post ur complete configuration?


----------

